# DD updating their deactivation policy



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

*OVERVIEW OF LATENESS POLICY ENFORCEMENT CHANGES*

Beginning January 24, 2020, if you have more than one incident of being extremely late reaching the restaurant or customer within one week, you'll receive a warning text. Following two warning texts, your Dasher account may be deactivated.

*FOR EXAMPLE&#8230;*

Let's suppose we quote an order to arrive by 6PM. This quote includes travel time estimates with traffic (for example: 15 minutes to go from restaurant to customer). If instead, your travel time takes greater than 45 minutes, and the food is not delivered until 6:30PM, then this order will be considered extremely late. Deliveries with extended wait at the restaurant, along with stacked orders, will not be included.

If you have multiple extremely late deliveries in a week, you will receive a warning text - and after 2 warning texts, you may be deactivated.

How about you ****ing stop sending us to the restaurant when they haven't even started making the food and having us wait 20min or more.

I'll wait 10min at home and still have to wait 15 to 20min or more and told we just got the order. Like wtf


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> *OVERVIEW OF LATENESS POLICY ENFORCEMENT CHANGES*
> 
> Beginning January 24, 2020, if you have more than one incident of being extremely late reaching the restaurant or customer within one week, you'll receive a warning text. Following two warning texts, your Dasher account may be deactivated.
> 
> ...


C'mon now, the way some dashers speed trying to make up time lost waiting for orders & with such tight timelines in some cases, it's a miracle DD drivers haven't had higher accident rates.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

IR12 said:


> C'mon now, the way some dashers speed trying to make up time lost waiting for orders & with such tight timelines in some cases, it's a miracle DD drivers haven't had higher accident rates.


I'm never in any rush even with a good tip. I could careless. The food gets there when I'm good and ready. And if i suspect no tip then I'm def in no rush. Time to watch some YouTube videos lol


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Gh is better than dd so far, gh is way more flexible and they don't have all those ratings bs, dd orders are crappy, they hardly ever pay more than $8 unlike gh, I believe gh also has a better scheduling system where they balance out supply and demand unlike dd I believe they over saturate the markets with drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> *OVERVIEW OF LATENESS POLICY ENFORCEMENT CHANGES*
> 
> Beginning January 24, 2020, if you have more than one incident of being extremely late reaching the restaurant or customer within one week, you'll receive a warning text. Following two warning texts, your Dasher account may be deactivated.
> 
> ...


When I drove for DD they would sometimes falsify the delivery time for late orders in order to trick drivers into accepting them.

On more than one occasion I'd get a ping for an order that the app listed as having a delivery deadline of 30 minutes. I delivered the food in less than 25 minutes, only to be informed by the customer that I was more than 45 minutes LATE.

The reason DD pulled this scam was because they know savvy drivers won't touch late orders.

Drivers eventually learn that DD will throw the drivers under the bus if customers give bad ratings and file complaints due to late orders and cold food even though the driver did absolutely nothing wrong.

So DD resorts to lying about the delivery times in the hope of finding a poor sap driver to take it.

After getting burned a few times I would always call the restaurant and the customer if I suspected there was any funny business with the delivery times. If there was, I'd unassign the order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s just another sign they are over saturated with drivers. All these app gigs are the same . As soon as they have plenty of drivers the pay goes lower and new rules get implemented.

I’m sure they are aware many drivers are stringing cross platform orders and this is an attempt to make sure their deliveries aren’t late because of that. They are essentially saying “do ours first” and let GH,UE, and PM be late!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> I'm never in any rush even with a good tip. I could careless. The food gets there when I'm good and ready. And if i suspect no tip then I'm def in no rush. Time to watch some YouTube videos lol


I'm always rushing but not for the customer. I'm jus constantly trying to get as many orders done as possible. I'm not out here speeding but I'm move pretty fast throughout the day.



Nats121 said:


> When I drove for DD they would sometimes falsify the delivery time for late orders in order to trick drivers into accepting them.
> 
> On more than one occasion I'd get a ping for an order that the app listed as having a delivery deadline of 30 minutes. I delivered the food in less than 25 minutes, only to be informed by the customer that I was more than 45 minutes LATE.
> 
> ...


Happens all the time with DD. Customers will often call me asking where I'm at a minute after accepting the ping. I have to explain to them that their previous driver dropped the order. I can't imagine how many customers don't call and just give me a negative rating that's BS


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> *OVERVIEW OF LATENESS POLICY ENFORCEMENT CHANGES*
> 
> Beginning January 24, 2020, if you have more than one incident of being extremely late reaching the restaurant or customer within one week, you'll receive a warning text. Following two warning texts, your Dasher account may be deactivated.
> 
> ...


Also note the following:
If you arrive at the destination and the customer is not there you are supposed to leave it in a safe place. Drivers don't know that the customer can still rate you. So the whole 5 min clock countdown is BS since you have to wait longer due to the potential low rating. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Also note the following:
> If you arrive at the destination and the customer is not there you are supposed to leave it in a safe place. Drivers don't know that the customer can still rate you. So the whole 5 min clock countdown is BS since you have to wait longer due to the potential low rating. I learned that the hard way.


Odd with my low quality of service I have a 4.6 rating that means the low rating I got was months ago from the chick whose order I left on her lawn when I saw no tip was given


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

So what happens if there’s a wreck and a huge traffic jam on the way to the delivery?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

They may as well deactivate me now. I deliver whichever order pays the most first. If it's Cavy, GH and DD then guess what? The DD order is last one delivered.


----------

